# Filing US taxes



## jettony (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi there
Any Americans who can give me some pointers on how to file my US taxes for 2009.
I'm in Dubai for the past few months and have some income from my job in the US.
Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you expect to fulfill the requirements for the overseas earned income exclusion (i.e. bona fide resident test or physical presence test) the usual procedure is to file for an extension until the date when you will have met one of the two tests. The reason you give for the extension is "expect to meet [bona fide resident test or physical presence test] as of" whatever date. You then have

If you're only in Dubai temporarily, you can just download the forms you need from the IRS website (Internal Revenue Service) and fill them out online (they are the kind of pdf files you can fill in and then print out). Assuming you will be overseas on April 15th, you get an automatic extension of the filing deadline until June 15.
Cheers,
Bev

Just a reminder: US citizens and permanent residents are taxable on their worldwide income no matter where they are resident in the world. 

For more on filing from overseas, download publication 54 from the IRS website.


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

ask your syrian friend


----------

